
European Data Protection Board backs ban on 'cookie walls' - fanf2
https://www.out-law.com/en/articles/2018/may/european-data-protection-board-cookie-walls-ban/
======
PaulHoule
Didn't the EU legislate cookie walls themselves?

Once that behavior got normalized it seems every site pops up ads, pleas for
money, pleas to enable desktop notifications, sign up newsletters, etc.

It is just poison for the mind and particular for the mobile web cause you
often can't close out the window on a phone or tablet. People cannot see the
site and the owners do not know or do not care.

